
Six Cryptocurrencies for 2018 and Beyond ($ADA $AST $CND $IOTA $UP $XEM) - mbgaxyz
https://medium.com/@bitcartel/six-cryptocurrencies-for-2018-and-beyond-139c7ba4fb39
======
nickgrosvenor
"Six Beanie Babies for 2018 and Beyond"

~~~
mbgaxyz
ACM fellow leading research and development, stock exchange running pilots,
access to a platform of 1 billion people... there's serious work going on in
these projects. It's a bit unfair to label them as "Beanie Babies".

